# Not getting paid for Rider No-Show



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

I've had two riders **** me over this past week. One PAX tried to rope me into taking 6 people and the other pinged me to the house next door. Didn't get paid for either one because I am the one who had to cancel (ON THE PAX BEHALF) 

**** uber


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Welcome to the Club.


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Welcome to the Club.


Thanks for the warm welcome lol


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> I've had two riders **** me over this past week. One PAX tried to rope me into taking 6 people and the other pinged me to the house next door. Didn't get paid for either one because I am the one who had to cancel (ON THE PAX BEHALF)
> 
> **** uber


I've not been paid for a single cancellation or no-show in four months now. It's pretty clear Uber has no intention of paying you. Some people on this forum say we're babies for complaining about it or trying to get Uber to pay for it, but the cost over time really adds up... like over $1,000 dollars in a year's time. The extra gas and wear and tear on your vehicle also adds up over time. I've learned that Uber is really a shady company that verges on consumer fraud in many respects.


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> I've not been paid for a single cancellation or no-show in four months now. It's pretty clear Uber has no intention of paying you. Some people on this forum say we're babies for complaining about it or trying to get Uber to pay for it, but the cost over time really adds up... like over $1,000 dollars in a year's time. The extra gas and wear and tear on your vehicle also adds up over time. I've learned that Uber is really a shady company that verges on consumer fraud in many respects.


It makes me wonder if uber is still charging riders though.....and keeping all the cash. I wouldn't be surprised at all


----------



## Neighbourly (Nov 23, 2014)

I got credited $10 on a no-show that I cancelled Friday night. Haven't checked to see if the pax disputed it and its still there or not yet though.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

Happened twice to me and if a third strike and no comp from Uber, I'm done and keeping the iphone until I get paid. And no, they don't have any of my credit cards and if they try a end around and debit my checking acount, they get a stop payment. I really despise it when one is not paid according to their rules.


----------



## Neighbourly (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh it's happened to me countless times. More than I could ever remember, my post was juat saying that I _have_ been credited before. It's a thing. I just have no idea why I was that one time and none others.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

jimx200 said:


> Happened twice to me and if a third strike and no comp from Uber, I'm done and keeping the iphone until I get paid. And no, they don't have any of my credit cards and if they try a end around and debit my checking acount, they get a stop payment. I really despise it when one is not paid according to their rules.


They'll keep your $100 deposit. An iPhone probably costs them $10-20 each since they buy so many. You can't beat uber, they've got all the money angles covered.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> I've had two riders **** me over this past week. One PAX tried to rope me into taking 6 people and the other pinged me to the house next door. Didn't get paid for either one because I am the one who had to cancel (ON THE PAX BEHALF)
> 
> **** uber


Uber's system sucks, but there are ways around it. In the 6 pax situation, hit the arrive button, but don't start the ride. Explain to the pax that you can't take 6, they need to order an Uber Plus. Whatever you do, don't split up the group, they will 1-star you (90% certainty of this). Also, don't cancel the ride, either let them cancel it on their end, or wait until at least 5 minutes have passed since you "arrived". You won't get paid if it is their 1st cancellation, but you won't take a crap rating, won't have to deal with 6 people in your car, might get the $4, and ensure that the next guy will get the money. If the pax asks you to cancel, don't do it (unless you're far enough away from the pickup location that it isn't worth it). Show up, arrive, if they then ask you to cancel, drive a bit down the block and wait out the 5 minutes, but don't ever cancel before that unless there is massive sure going on and you are getting back to back pings.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

ive never got paid for a cancelation, but I always get a no show payment if it happens. Ive only had 2 no shows in 100 rides, tons of cancelations. but $ 10 for the no shows were in my account that same day!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> ive never got paid for a cancelation, but I always get a no show payment if it happens. Ive only had 2 no shows in 100 rides, tons of cancelations. but $ 10 for the no shows were in my account that same day!


The cancelations have to meet more criteria than no shows do. But if they cancel after you arrive, you should get it.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

Lou W said:


> They'll keep your $100 deposit. An iPhone probably costs them $10-20 each since they buy so many. You can't beat uber, they've got all the money angles covered.


I have never paid a deposit or been asked for one.


----------



## tj06civiclx (Oct 23, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> I've had two riders **** me over this past week. One PAX tried to rope me into taking 6 people and the other pinged me to the house next door. Didn't get paid for either one because I am the one who had to cancel (ON THE PAX BEHALF)
> 
> **** uber


You cancelled for being pinged to the house next door? Why not just pick them up one house over???


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

tj06civiclx said:


> You cancelled for being pinged to the house next door? Why not just pick them up one house over???


Because they had no intention of actually taking a ride. I figured out that it was the people next door cus buncha kids came out and got into their cars and left. No certain. But most likely


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Uber's system sucks, but there are ways around it. In the 6 pax situation, hit the arrive button, but don't start the ride. Explain to the pax that you can't take 6, they need to order an Uber Plus. Whatever you do, don't split up the group, they will 1-star you (90% certainty of this). Also, don't cancel the ride, either let them cancel it on their end, or wait until at least 5 minutes have passed since you "arrived". You won't get paid if it is their 1st cancellation, but you won't take a crap rating, won't have to deal with 6 people in your car, might get the $4, and ensure that the next guy will get the money. If the pax asks you to cancel, don't do it (unless you're far enough away from the pickup location that it isn't worth it). Show up, arrive, if they then ask you to cancel, drive a bit down the block and wait out the 5 minutes, but don't ever cancel before that unless there is massive sure going on and you are getting back to back pings.


Damn' you're a GURU in fact !

I was always wondering why I didn't get paid for so many cancelled rides (no-show)
sometimes if it was superbusy I just didn't wait the full 5mins and took off to the next nearby ride
(I usually login to Lyft I am suspicious that my current Uber request might be a no-show so I don't loose too much time)

in the last few weeks I ALWAYS wait 5mins because I rather take all the %5 don't waste my gas and have not even to deal with a person in my car. just drive from no-show to the next no show and collect all the $5 bucks..

sometimes on my Uber App pops up : "it's time to call the rider.."
but sometimes it doesn't pop up even after 10mins waiting and I did never understand why I sometimes get the cancellation fee and sometimes not.

You just excellently clarified that by mentioning they won't get charged for their 1st cancellation.
Another great smart strategy to push their risk over to the independent contractor. great !


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Damn' you're a GURU in fact !
> 
> I was always wondering why I didn't get paid for so many cancelled rides (no-show)
> sometimes if it was superbusy I just didn't wait the full 5mins and took off to the next nearby ride
> ...


The full terms of Uber's cancelation policy state that the pax doesn't get charged unless they cancel more than 5 minutes after they made their request and then only if the driver is within 5 mins of the original ETA and it is not the pax first cancelation. The loophole is driver arrival. If they haven't canceled before you arrive, you get paid if they cancel, or if you wait more than 5 minutes after arriving, as long as it is not their 1st cancelation. You should find that you get the money more often from pax with lower ratings because they have used uber a few times and have likely canceled before.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> The full terms of Uber's cancelation policy state that the pax doesn't get charged unless they cancel more than 5 minutes after they made their request and then only if the driver is within 5 mins of the original ETA and it is not the pax first cancelation. The loophole is driver arrival. If they haven't canceled before you arrive, you get paid if they cancel, or if you wait more than 5 minutes after arriving, as long as it is not their 1st cancelation. You should find that you get the money more often from pax with lower ratings because they have used uber a few times and have likely canceled before.


Whenever I get a ping I immediately write down the time. So if I have to cancel for a no show I know how long it has been since the request was made.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Whenever I get a ping I immediately write down the time. So if I have to cancel for a no show I know how long it has been since the request was made.


If you cancel, the time that matters is your arrival time.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes either if a passenger cancels AFTER 5 mins after you accepted a request and still driving to the pick up address

OR 5mins after you clicked the "arrived" button.


----------



## BobbyV (Nov 9, 2014)

Finally got ****ED too.... Picked up a group of younger "adults" from point "A", all were going to separate locations. Requester says... "Don't worry, I got this" (as he is waving his credit card in the air) in response to one of the other kids who says, "How we getting home?" I made 4 separate stops with 45 minutes tied up in my time! My fee... $120+; looked at trips in dashboard. That trip mysteriously has disappeared! I sent email to support, but we all know how that is going to go! WTF!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

So last night I pick up 3 guys at a bar about 7:30. As we are in route the app says client has cancelled the ride. I pull over asap, I tell them I need them to request the ride again or else they won't be covered by the insurance. After I take them home I look at previous trips and it shows trip cancelled $8.00. However when I go to my dashboard there is nothing about this trip. Imagine that!


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Yes either if a passenger cancels AFTER 5 mins after you accepted a request and still driving to the pick up address
> 
> OR 5mins after you clicked the "arrived" button.


I've had passengers cancel well after 5 min of making the request and I have cancelled on no shows well after 5 min after arrival. I still didn't get paid.

How it really works is that the passenger has to cancel. If the driver makes the cancel request it won't give the cancel fee. So basically the passenger has you by the balls each time.


----------



## phreakpulsar (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm actually in the process of fighting with uber via email about customer cancellations. Last night was SOOO SLOW in Chicago. I had 4 cancels IN A ROW! Either as I'm pulling up, or waiting.

I wasted an hour of my time not getting paid a single penny because customers want to play ****ing phone tag and not take needing a ride seriously.

What do I do to the customers? I literally call then NON STOP until they answer and ask if they still need a ride. What do that say "no I found someone else". My response "so you waste my time by requesting a ride when I could have accepted a ride who is serious about needing a ride, especially when slow. I should cancel on your next time you desperately need a ride" they usually then say "I'm really sorry, I just needed a ride ASAP" then I say "I showed up IN LESS THAN A MINUTE! You're in downtown chicago, you are never going to wait for an uber ride. Thanks to you and few others for wasting an hour of my time" 

I don't even care anymore about giving customers attitude. Uber is so unprofessional on so many levels so why should I be? I might as well blend into the Uber employee crowd and not give a single ****.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

phreakpulsar said:


> I'm actually in the process of fighting with uber via email about customer cancellations. Last night was SOOO SLOW in Chicago. I had 4 cancels IN A ROW! Either as I'm pulling up, or waiting.
> 
> I wasted an hour of my time not getting paid a single penny because customers want to play ****ing phone tag and not take needing a ride seriously.
> 
> ...


It just reiterates my point in another thread that most people are in the "convenience" category, they just want a need immediately satisfied, so people will continue to pay much more for a cab that they can hail immediately in front of them than wait a couple of minutes to save 40% or more. The ones who care about the savings are cheapskates who probably still think Uber rates are too high, and those will never tip you.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Had another this weekend. Show up to location waited a few minutes then the a-hole cancels. Look at my account and nothing, says trip unfulfilled.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

The worst when a rider requests both uber and lyft at the same time to see who comes faster. I had a couple of those.. Those are the worst.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Had another this weekend. Show up to location waited a few minutes then the a-hole cancels. Look at my account and nothing, says trip unfulfilled.


I'm still waiting for one of our friendly CSR's to fill us in on what exactly "unfulfilled" means?

Fighting with Uber over $4.00 seems petty, but may be the best paying thing a driver does.

No gas, no wear on your car. It is total B.S. that Uber makes us jump through hoops to be paid at times, the customer is not always right, the software seems to favor them tho.


----------



## Mitch Fury (Dec 21, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> I've not been paid for a single cancellation or no-show in four months now. It's pretty clear Uber has no intention of paying you. Some people on this forum say we're babies for complaining about it or trying to get Uber to pay for it, but the cost over time really adds up... like over $1,000 dollars in a year's time. The extra gas and wear and tear on your vehicle also adds up over time. I've learned that Uber is really a shady company that verges on consumer fraud in many respects.


Hey man, use the "issue with rider button" and in the comments tell them to pay you for the rider no show. It works for me.


----------



## RichardM (Jul 12, 2015)

pUber_driver said:


> I've had two riders **** me over this past week. One PAX tried to rope me into taking 6 people and the other pinged me to the house next door. Didn't get paid for either one because I am the one who had to cancel (ON THE PAX BEHALF)
> 
> **** uber


Happens all the time with me too brother. Uber doesn't give a shit about its drivers and all they care about doing is spoiling an already spoiled American public.


----------



## RichardM (Jul 12, 2015)

Mitch Fury said:


> Hey man, use the "issue with rider button" and in the comments tell them to pay you for the rider no show. It works for me.


Damn sure doesn't work for me they don't even respond these uber ****heads


----------

